# Steam switch



## g3rey (May 20, 2011)

They say there is no dumb question. Well I beg to differ. Just received my first espresso maker a baby class, happy days, but, now wait for it; the steam switch does not remain 'on'! light comes on but when finger pressure released so switch pops out. Is this a defect? By the way I seem to be getting steam out of the nozzle but seem to just hold in the switch.

Obvious newbie seeking help sorry


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi, some of the switches on the baby class were inherently faulty and would pop out of their own accord. simple enough to change, i may have a few, i will check. p.m me or email through my site, just back from turkey so things all over the place, give me a couple of days

mark


----------



## g3rey (May 20, 2011)

Thank you for your kind response. Sounds like my steam switch is defective and should 'stay on' if pressed.

I will contact the supplier but if no joy will get back to you.

Gary


----------



## gaggiababyclass (May 25, 2011)

I have had exactly the same problem with my brand new Gaggia Baby Class - the steam switch wouldn't latch in the pressed-in position. But I subsequently noticed that it would stay pressed-in when the unit was switched off (and cold). I exercised the switch several times, and it now works reasonably well when the unit is switched on an in use. I find that it needs a firm push right in, with your finger placed at the top of the switch. I'll keep a careful eye on it, and let you know if it fails again.

Have you contacted your supplier or Philips yet? What was their response? As 'gaggiaservicemanual.com' says, it looks like it could well be a common fault.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

if you need a new switch i can supply

mark


----------



## g3rey (May 20, 2011)

Thanks gaggiababyclass let me know how your switch behaves?

Mark I maybe asking for your services soon. Supplier said they would send me a switch but still waiting. To be honest I would have thought they would have sent a new replacement machine but heyho, not quite what I expected, albeit I am new to this coffee malarkey


----------



## gaggiababyclass (May 25, 2011)

Just an update on my switch - it's working well, but I still have to push firmly at the very top of the switch.

I think that I'll live with it. In my experience, when you send things back for repair, they often come back with other problems!


----------

